# Mendelsohn’s Octet in concert



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

I saw Mendelsohn’s Octet at The Lewes Chamber Music Festival on Sunday. It’s a piece I know inside out, as I am sure many of you do too. But it was the first time I had heard and seen it live. And in doing so it reignited my awe at Mendelsohn’s achievement - at any age let alone 16. The interplay between the players was beautiful to behold and it was thrilling. And it made the middle two movements come alive in new ways for me. Lovely to renew my enjoyment of an old warhorse that I thought I had done to death.


----------

